# What are you favorite non-profits?



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

_Mothering_ is interested in learning what your favorite non-profits are. What non-profit organizations do you support that are aligned with Natural Family Living? Please share!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

For me diversity and equal rights are part of consentual respectful living therefore Southern Poverty Law Center is high on my list.

Of course La Leche League.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Babywearing International!


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

In support of natural childbirth (Mother and Baby Friendly care): The Coalition for Improving Maternity Services

...and because the system is so stacked against natural childbirth to the point of mothers being traumatized: Solace for Mothers


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Campaign for a commercial free childhood.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

The Girl Effect
Dream Village


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Don't know if it's necessarily NFL, but we LOVE the Kindering center where we live, which provides therapy and intervention to children under 3 who need it. Early intervention has been proven to help in the long run. http://www.kindering.org/

There are places like Kindering all over the country.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Citizens for Midwifery http://www.cfmidwifery.org

Organic Consumers Association http://www.organicconsumers.org

ProMoM http://www.promom.org

Fluoride Action Network http://www.fluoridealert.org

Real Diaper Association http://www.realdiaperassociation.org


----------



## evermore (Feb 18, 2010)

Attachment Parenting
DiaperFreeBaby


----------



## snappydiapers (Oct 26, 2009)

Real Diaper Association http://www.realdiaperassociation.org
and
La Leche League http://www.llli.org/


----------



## SunRayeMomi (Aug 27, 2005)

I am proud to be a chapter co-leader for the small but fast-growing BirthNetwork National - where we advocate mother/baby-friendly pregnancy and childbirth options. The chapter I represent is Macomb, MI. We offer free monthly meetings to the public! Find us on Facebook


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

The Cloth Diaper Foundation
http://www.clothdiaperfoundation.org/

Some info from the site:

Quote:

This 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization is dedicated to helping qualifying families all over the United States get a jump start on cloth diapering. Cloth diapers are a more natural, healthy alternative to disposables that reduce overall waste, thereby helping the environment.

In 2009, they helped over 450 babies directly, more than 100 babies through sponsorship and local distribution, and assisted other charities with the same mission as well!


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

Sego Lily School in Salt Lake City, Utah. It's a Sudbury Model school... my son loves it there! Plus, the will soon be constructing the first "net-zero energy" school in the nation (completely solar and wind powered).


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite is the American Aspergers Association. They provide free hyperbaric oxygen therapy to both myself and my dd. Awesome organization!


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

River Song waldorf school

The Family Journey and BirthChat


----------



## Sweetmama26 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Leleche League is by far my fave organization.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for, but I'm enjoying Heifer International these days.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know how much it ties into what your asking but I love the david suzuki foundation.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

On family policy and maternal feminist activism: MomsRising.org

I'm looking for one regarding toxic load and bioaccumulation in everyday products, can anyone refer me to a national nonprofit on the topic?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

let me know if you find one jenneology.

i like partners in health as a non profit.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

I just donated part of my state refund to planned parenthood and head start.

I really like head start- they have a couple non NFL practices (vax. etc) but the main mission is to get low-income parents involved in their child's learning and to teach them to parent more gently.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Admission Possible - They work with low-income, first-generation college-bound high school juniors and seniors to help them jump through all the hoops to gain admission to, find money for, and then remain IN college. They're currently in the Twin Cities and Milwaukee, but are going to expand. I worked for them for a year as an Americorps member, so I might be a bit biased
 






. Not specifically NFL-related, but I think the idea of giving students access to information they wouldn't otherwise have empowers them to make the decision that's right for them, and anything that helps young people do what they *want* to do is in line with NFL principles, methinks.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.projectnightnight.org/
They give homeless children around the country a Good nights sleep by giving them a bag filled with one book,one blanket and one stuffed animal. The idea is that all children grow,learn and do better with a good night sleep. Obviously homeless children are at risk for not getting that. This bag is given to them as soon as they enter a shelter thus making them feel loved, cared for and something that is just theirs. It encourages reading, security and a good nights sleep. This is one of my all time favorite orgs!!


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Environmental Working Group, absolutely.


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
On family policy and maternal feminist activism: MomsRising.org

I'm looking for one regarding toxic load and bioaccumulation in everyday products, can anyone refer me to a national nonprofit on the topic?

From the EWG website:

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/spl...I=%2Findex.php

HTH!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

La Leche League
Intact America

Sus

PS: What's the project?


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

The Winn Feline Foundation.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I donate montly to www.donorschoose.org

I like that I can support my former elementary school.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

La Leche League and the Human Milk Banking Association of North America are two of my very favorites.

I have less involvement with these next two, but I think the Couple to Couple League and the Billings Ovulation Method Association provide some good resources for people interested in including natural family planning in their approach to natural family living.


----------

